# Cabela's Coming??



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Guy at work said he saw in the paper Cabela's had bought ground at 127 and 40 intersection to build a new store. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Maybe someone can provide a link to the story.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I would not hold your breath on this one. I have heard everything from Wal-Mart, Kings Island, Sams Club, Lowes, Outlet Mall.....you get the idea. There is no infastructure to support any kind of development up there.


----------



## Fallcreek (Mar 12, 2005)

I've been in two Cabella's where no infastructure existed before they bought ground and started from scratch. One in PA and the other in WV. Just like Wal-Mart, they buy ground, erect a store and sell off the out lots to others who feed off their leavings!

"Build it and they will come."


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I know for a fact cabelas is coming to harrrison ohio I did a set of blue prints for them about 3 weeks ago they are going to break ground at 74 and new haven rd sometime this summer


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ui heard florence kentucky has a store going up.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Anybody have any more insight on the Florence KY location. I heard they scratched that location and are building one in Tennessee.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

a227986 said:


> Anybody have any more insight on the Florence KY location. I heard they scratched that location and are building one in Tennessee.



I heard that also.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If Cabelas has any announcements on openings, building, etc....you will find all the information at this link:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=177739&p=irol-news


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

What major city is Harrison, Ohio near?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Cabelas need to get more Muskie baits. I've been to Dundee, MI & Wheeling, WV a couple of times and felt they were lacking!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

here's another good one :

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...es/news/retail_news.html&metaTagId=retailnews


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

My understanding was that cabelas was looking at three potential sites for there local location one was off of union centre blvd 1 was in florence ky and 1 was in harrison ohio they settled on harrison ohio do to the fact that there research showed that about half of bass pros customers were coming from indiana so they wanted to cut off that traffic for themselves.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i heard they have a 200 mile buffer between store locations. would the harrison store bi in that ballpark from the other cabelas already in operation?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

West of Cincinnati, on the Indiana border


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

man they need to build that store in central ohio i get tired of having to drive 2hrs to go to bass pro or cabelas. Thats a trip i only make cpl times a year. Heck if i had one 15mins or 30mins away they would think i worked there. LOL.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Harrison, Ohio 

Only 15 mins from the house. I like Cabela's better than BPS.

Slip


----------



## cal447 (Nov 1, 2004)

da nasty nati


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> i heard they have a 200 mile buffer between store locations. would the harrison store bi in that ballpark from the other cabelas already in operation?


I don't know about a buffer, but the Ft. Worth, TX Cabelas is only about 15 or 20 miles from Bass Pro. For you in the NW section, I seen an article about BPS going in somewhere near Toledo.....


----------



## OhioAngler (May 7, 2004)

I heard, from a reliable source, that Cabela's had purchased land (about 80 acres) late last year in Florence. It was somewhere near the White Castle. It was about the only land parcel left there without something on it, from what I understand. I guess we'll find out soon enough if, where, and when it's going to be.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

We Need A Cabela's In Ohio, I Do Not Want To Go 270 Miles To The One In Michigan, With The Gas Prices


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

There is also a Cabela's just East of Wheeling, W.Va. It's about 125 miles East of Columbus. Not close, but better than Michigan for most of us. I had the chance to stop by there today on the way home from Pittsburgh. It's worth the trip if you haven't seen one - almost as much a tourist attraction as a store. I am a regular at Bass Pro in Cincy but Cabela's had far more selection and variety in my opinion. The prices were pretty much the same or a bit higher than BPS as far as I could tell. Even their "Bargain Cave" in the back of the store was not exactly filled with low prices.

I really only had 45 minutes to kill there and didn't get to see even 1/3 of the place.

MC


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

newbuckeye said:


> I don't know about a buffer, but the Ft. Worth, TX Cabelas is only about 15 or 20 miles from Bass Pro. For you in the NW section, I seen an article about BPS going in somewhere near Toledo.....


the buffer zone only applies to each other cabelas.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I e-mailed cabelas and got a response a little bit ago. they said the have no plans at this time to build in our area but they would send my e-mail to correct department so they know there is intrest here. So in other words they deleted it, but to finally put he debate to an end, they are NOT building anywhere near here.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

from where i live, middletown, michigan is 30 miles closer, but you can request a cabela's on the website i heard, and they will investigate land in ohio


----------

